# Car Insurance for previously Disqualified Drivers



## Holtend82 (29 Jan 2009)

Hello there, first time post. I was disqualified from driving a number of years ago for a drink driving offence i commited when i was 20 years old. I served my one year ban and began driving after the ban expired as a named driver on my fathers insurance policy. From the restoration of a driving licence after disqualification or endorsement an endorsement stamp must stay on a licence for 3 years after the restoration date. My 3 years is nearly up and i am hoping to take out a new insurance policy under my own name to give my father back his policy. Does anyone know any good insurance company to contact for a competitive quote ? Hibernian insurance have told me they will not take on a new driver unless they are 10 years endorsement free. I feel this is a very long term. If any one has any helpful information i would be very greatful. Thanks


----------



## gipimann (29 Jan 2009)

My brother has just had his licence returned to him after a 2 year ban for a similar offence.   He got a quote from Quinn Direct which he considered reasonable under the circumstances (it was double what he had been paying before the offence).

You could try a broker who could shop around for you.


----------



## Smashbox (29 Jan 2009)

I agree with Gipi, try Quinn


----------



## Holtend82 (30 Jan 2009)

Thanks, Gipimann my situation is slightly because in the laws eyes my licence is clean but not with the insurance companys. Im currently insured with Quinn and dont get me wrong they are very competive but im paying over €1000 as a named driver overy 25 with a full licence and no penalty points.


----------



## LennyBriscoe (30 Jan 2009)

Holtend82 said:


> Thanks, Gipimann my situation is slightly because in the laws eyes my licence is clean but not with the insurance companys. Im currently insured with Quinn and dont get me wrong they are very competive but im paying over €1000 as a named driver overy 25 with a full licence and no penalty points.


 
How much would you be paying for Quinn cover had you not committed the offence?


----------



## Holtend82 (30 Jan 2009)

About €400 Lenny


----------



## briancbyrne (30 Jan 2009)

go thru a broker and they will attempt to place you with St. Paul who are quite competitive with formally disqualified drivers


----------



## MichaelBurke (31 Jan 2009)

St Paul's now known as Travelers, you can google them and they have alist of brokers they deal with on their website.


----------



## Holtend82 (31 Jan 2009)

Thanks very much Michael, i just checked the web site and they have alot of brokers in my area. I will get on it monday morning.


----------



## buckley16 (3 Feb 2009)

Does anyone know how much insurance would be for a drink driver who is banned for 2 years


----------



## GA001 (3 Feb 2009)

endorsement stamp must stay on a licence for 3 years after the restoration date. My 3 years is nearly up and i am hoping to take out a new insurance policy under my own name to give my father back his policy

Not entirely true - It could stay on for a number of years after that, but only is effective for insurance companies if within the last 5 years for it to be "material"


----------



## briancbyrne (4 Feb 2009)

GA001 said:


> endorsement stamp must stay on a licence for 3 years after the restoration date. My 3 years is nearly up and i am hoping to take out a new insurance policy under my own name to give my father back his policy
> 
> Not entirely true - It could stay on for a number of years after that, but only is effective for insurance companies if within the last 5 years for it to be "material"


 

the proposal form will almost always ask the question - " have you ever been disqualified from driving or refused insurance" ?
Some insurers will add a massive loading regardless of when you had the ban be it 5, 10 or 20 years ago Im afraid.


----------



## Jimbobp (4 Feb 2009)

Ask your broker to get a quotation fro setanta insurance. As far as I can recall, they will take on a driver once their endorsement is over 3 years old. They should also allow a discount for being a named driver on your Dad's policy.


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## z101 (4 Feb 2009)

Try a broker, Glennons are good. All I will say is there are better insurance companies than Hibernian, whom you mentioned.


----------



## Holtend82 (5 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the help, i contacted power insurances and they quoted me through ARB insurance for €1059 for my first policy. The policy has everything except break down assiastance. I am a little dissapointed about my endorsement situation. My endorsement is now gone off my licence but insurance companys are still crusifying me because of something that happened a number of years ago. Some insurance companys look for drivers to be endorsement free for ten years, FBD told me they are declining to quote me because i had an endorsement in the past.


----------



## GA001 (5 Feb 2009)

briancbyrne said:


> the proposal form will almost always ask the question - " have you ever been disqualified from driving or refused insurance" ?
> Some insurers will add a massive loading regardless of when you had the ban be it 5, 10 or 20 years ago Im afraid.


 
20 years ago for a S56 offence a loading..

Work with the Ombudsman - never seen the like of it - it wouldn't happen.


----------

